# Fishing with a 4 year old?



## GTownFrank (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi guys (gals),

This is Frank from Germantown, Maryland. I am taking my little guy (he is 4) to spend a few days in Ocean City, Maryland over July 4th weekend. I am thinking about doing some fishing with him. However, by no means am I a fisherman myself. I do have a couple of freshwater rods, which were given to me by friends. Since I truly have no idea about what to expect in OC, I'd like to ask you a few questions. Hopefully you do not mind answering them. 

1. All I'd like to do is for my little guy to catch some fish (one is enough). What is my best odd? And do you have a place to suggest? I read about fishing piers in/near OC. I'd like to have your advice. 

2. What bait shall I use so that our chance of catching one fish is maximized? 

3. What is the best time? 

4. Other than fishing piers, is shore fishing realistic? I suspect that the little guy might want to play with sand while waiting for his fish.

Or shall I just abandon this idea and not to raise any hope of his? 

Thanks for your time!

Best,
Frank


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I'm in a somewhat similar situation. My 4 year old boy caught his first fish (a mud minnow) a few weeks back in Stoney Creek. If I was going to OC, I would want to find someone on this forum I could meet up with to help get us off on the right foot. I'm guessing the bay, bridge, or inlet would be a better bet than the surf, but I could be wrong! 

A few other things to keep in mind:

1) He will need help with casting, baiting, unhooking, etc. You might want to research what that entails in terms of your possibly needing to buy a license. Or just go ahead and buy the license. It's a small price to pay to help preserve Maryland's aquatic resources.

2) Little fish are best for little kids starting out. Once they gain the skills hooking and landing small fish, the big ones will be easier. Whatever pan fish swim around OC (spot?) will probably be your preferred targets.

3) His attention span may not allow a long fishing outing. I quickly realized that my old pattern of fishing for 3 or more hours at a time, no matter what the bite, wasn't necessarily going to go over well with little kids. So yeah, you're on the right track with the playing in the sand comment!

If you are free the following Saturday, there is a kid's fishing derby at Downs Park in Pasadena. I plan to be there with my two boys. Preregistration required. Go to http://www.pasadenasportfishing.com/reviews.html for more info. (WARNING! IF YOU ARE AT WORK TURN DOWN YOUR SPEAKERS! )

Good luck!
Jim


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

GTownFrank said:


> Hi guys (gals),
> 
> This is Frank from Germantown, Maryland. I am taking my little guy (he is 4) to spend a few days in Ocean City, Maryland over July 4th weekend. I am thinking about doing some fishing with him. However, by no means am I a fisherman myself. I do have a couple of freshwater rods, which were given to me by friends. Since I truly have no idea about what to expect in OC, I'd like to ask you a few questions. Hopefully you do not mind answering them.
> 
> ...


you can go to oceanic pier, you rent fishing rod and they can help you with all you need to make your fishing trip succesful,
you just need to pay entry fee to use the pier and its the best place to fish for kids.

from route 50 after the draw bridge turn right just about the left to inlet you can see the oceanic pier on your right....
hope i did help you even a lilttle bit...goodluck and fish be with you guys!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've fished down there, so things could have changed. Generally fishing with kids that young will be very limited. With young kids the beach is the best bet, but most of the beach will be off limits to fishing while there are bathers. That means very early in the morning, or late. You could fish the beach for weeks & never see a fish. There has to be something there that causes them to be there, such as what they feed on. There used to be some structures along the beach to slow down beach erosion, but after looking with Google Earth, it appears that's no longer the case. We caught various things around the ends of those. You might catch small sharks on baits otherwise, but that could be risky with a small kid. 

I've fished the inlet on the south end, but again with a child that young, there are high risks. The rock jetty is very slippery & that current can be very dangerous. With freshwater gear, you may end up losing too much terminal tackle to make that worthwhile, even if you keep your son a safe distance back from the water. Even some adults have problems with those rocks!

There is a place just off Rt 90 on the bay side, a small park on Isle of Wight. I only fished there a few times & never did very well. Safer water situation for kids, but may not be productive for fishing. Could be a nice place to see wildlife sometimes, especially birds. 

The other place in OC is the Rt 50 bridge, but again not ideal for such a youngster, and heavier tackle is needed there.

You could possibly go north into DE to Cape Henlopen State Park & fish, but not sure how productive that might be this time of year. There's the inlet at Indian River too, but again not the best place for young ones & probably not best with freshwater gear. 

If you're not concerned about what type of fishing & since you have the freshwater gear, a day trip south to Shad Landing State Park or Milburn Landing State Park, both on the Pocomoke River might be your best bet for fishing with a 4 year old. Might only be Bluegills, or catfish, but your chances are probably better than in OC. A dozen nightcrawlers & some small floats & hooks & you might keep him interested for awhile! There's information about both parks on the MD DNR website. 

Hope this helps!
Jim


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Take him to the pier at the park on the bayside at 126 street. Nice park there. They will be doing the OC fire works from there.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

GTownFrank said:


> Hi guys (gals),
> 
> This is Frank from Germantown, Maryland. I am taking my little guy (he is 4) to spend a few days in Ocean City, Maryland over July 4th weekend. I am thinking about doing some fishing with him. However, by no means am I a fisherman myself. I do have a couple of freshwater rods, which were given to me by friends. Since I truly have no idea about what to expect in OC, I'd like to ask you a few questions. Hopefully you do not mind answering them.
> 
> ...




Fish in the mornings or evenings so he doesn't get antsy too play in the water as much, and don't be afraid to ask the dumb questions cus anyone who calls himself an angler is always more than ready to teach unless they're complete douchebags. Unless you have a surf rod I wouldn't recommend fishing the beach but hey it never hurts to through out a line and some bait. The surf might be a little rough this holiday and I would definitely watch for stronger rip currents. The OC pier is probably going to be your best bet to catch a fish. Be ready cus when he pulls anything up that grin will be priceless.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If your 4 year old is anything like my kids and grandkids were at that age their attention span will be about 30 minutes. I took mine to the fishing pier at the end of 10st and the bay. When he gets aintsy and looses interest no big deal. There should be plenty of spot to catch fishing a Bonner rig. The current by the pier is almost non existent so there won't be a problem with snags. Bloodworms will be fine there and your freshwater gear will be adequate. Remember this trip is for him so keep it as simple as possible. Also kids get thirsty as well as hunger so be prepared. Good luck, have fun and enjoy the quality memories.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

You can fish the bayside pier @ 126th st for free. It's part of the Free Fishing Zone, plus july 4th
Is the last free fishing day for everyone in MD of the year


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Just take him...and if you don't catch anything, well it's an excuse to take him again....thanks for passing along a sport that isn't passed along enough. 

Hit the pier, a simple bottom rig right along the pilings should catch something. Plus a place like that can usually buy you some extra time if someone else catches something for him to check out...kinda resets their patience for a bit.


----------



## GTownFrank (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your advice! I truly appreciate it!

With a 4 year old, safety is my main concern. I think we will use one of the fishing piers, and hopefully we will get lucky and hook one.  

I will be off to buy some hooks/sinkers tonight. As I mentioned, I truly have no idea about fishing, not to mention salt water fishing. I suppose I will need to get some large hooks and heavy sinkers. Should I also buy some worms as baits? Again, I appreciate your advice!

Have a great long weekend!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Hit one of the local tackle shops...they will set you up with the correct bait and tackle....don't think just because you are fishing in big water that you need big hooks...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dialout said:


> Hit one of the local tackle shops...they will set you up with the correct bait and tackle....don't think just because you are fishing in big water that you need big hooks...


Yep, visit a local tackle shop. I suggest Oyster Bay tackle shop at 11615 Coastal Highway. Good folds there.


----------



## Doug81 (Aug 11, 2013)

I think if you go to that pier at the inlet they have a tackle shop and staff that should be able to set you up if you just go explain your situation that you just want to catch anything at all. I think basically you just want a bottom rig with small hooks and bloodworms to try for spot


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Don't get too large of hooks. The fish you are after are not that big (6-12inches). Like others have said, employees at tackle shops will be willing to help you with tips. Bloodworms are great saltwater bait. They are a little messy, and do have teeth at one end of them, so do be careful. Some people when they start saltwater fishing for the first time will put a whole worm on their hook. You only need a piece of a worm that is 1/2 an inch or so. The middle of the day may be too hot for a 4 year old to fish, but it is possible to catch some during this time. Good luck, and report how the trip goes!


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey Frank, how did it go this weekend?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

catman said:


> Yep, visit a local tackle shop. I suggest Oyster Bay tackle shop at 11615 Coastal Highway. Good folds there.



Catman did you mean good food or good folks?


I only visit Sue's bait shops on the eastern shore.


----------



## GTownFrank (Jul 2, 2014)

PatapscoDad said:


> Hey Frank, how did it go this weekend?


Many thanks to everyone for your generous tip. We had a great trip in OC -- Arthur cleared the sky and for our stay the weather was just great. 

We fished at the 9th street fishing pier on Sunday. Got there in the morning hours, and used squid as bait. My little one caught a couple of spots and a croaker. He was scared a bit initially when the rod started shaking violently. But when he saw the fish, the smile was priceless. 

When we were at the pier, we also saw others catching a large flounder, a horseshoe crab, and a ray. It was a great fishing day for everyone!

Again, thank you all for everything. We truly appreciate your kindness!

Best,
Frank


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Awesome! Glad you're son was able to catch some fish and some nice catches by others!


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

That's great! Yes, it was beautiful weather this weekend wasn't it? Too bad I didn't get to do any fishing, but I hope to make up for it this weekend!:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Glad you guy fished the 9th street pier. I knew that the little guy would catch something.


----------

